# A Black Bear Visitor on Our Last Camping Trip



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

We were camped on BLM land in Colorado when this bear came close to our camp.  Even though it's brown in color, it is a black bear, not a grizzly.  The pictures aren't great because I just used a pocket camera and zoomed in a little....but this fella had our attention for the rest of our stay there, kept a watchful eye after this sighting.  Luckily bears in this area are still wary of humans and don't act like bears that are near people or cities.  Had to keep an eye on our pup, wanted to be sure we returned home with him happy and alive.


----------



## IKE (Aug 21, 2016)

I've seen black bears several times in Canada when on fishing trips, very impressive critters.

I do try to keep what I feel is a safe distance from them......I swear they seem to look at me like I'm a big pork chop.


----------



## Gemma (Aug 21, 2016)

Nice pics SeaBreeze!  He appears to be aware of you there.  

We have black bears around our home all the time.  Had one once, sit in the side yard and watch me paint the house most of the afternoon.  Finally had to get off the ladder and shoo him out of the sun and back up the hill.  They are an awesome animal to watch.  I've got many photo's of the ones around our home, from under 100# up to 700#.  One year, I counted 21 different bears during the summer.  The animals make me appreciate country living!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Nice pics SeaBreeze!  He appears to be aware of you there.
> 
> We have black bears around our home all the time.  Had one once, sit in the side yard and watch me paint the house most of the afternoon.  Finally had to get off the ladder and shoo him out of the sun and back up the hill.  They are an awesome animal to watch.  I've got many photo's of the ones around our home, from under 100# up to 700#.  One year, I counted 21 different bears during the summer.  The animals make me appreciate country living!



Thanks Gemma.  He is aware of us and our truck.  This picture I took out of the roof vent from the top of our camper.  He started to appear from that group of trees that's partially in the evening sun.  Then he slowly walked toward us, lying down and stopping along the way.  He walked across that open meadow until he finally disappeared behind the trees that were closer to us on the right.  That's the last we saw of him, but we did keep on the lookout.

Would love to see some of your bear pics!  Where we live in the suburbs, we see a lot of deer and smaller wildlife like coyotes, foxes, raccoons, but no bears by us...that's okay with me!


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 21, 2016)

Lovely pictures but...


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 22, 2016)

Good morning- I will try to figure out how to post photos here- I have some good pics of a bear we came upon down in Florida last year.  Impressive citters, for sure- Ed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)

Ed Mashburn said:


> Good morning- I will try to figure out how to post photos here- I have some good pics of a bear we came upon down in Florida last year.  Impressive citters, for sure- Ed



Here's the how-to Ed.   



> You can upload a photo from your computer by clicking on the "Insert Image" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Aug 22, 2016)

*bear from Florida*

http://s234.photobucket.com/user/EdMashburn/media/PSJ lilliesbear 148_zpssai7w97l.jpg.html?filters[user]=52251007&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

I hope this works- this guy was up a cedar tree on Tyndall Air force Base when we were passing through- interesting what you see when you look- Ed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't see it Ed, getting an error page.


----------

